# 16 month old pinches my skin to fall asleep. I can't take it! anymore



## Treehuggermama5 (Mar 14, 2009)

It drives me mad! He pinches the nipple he's not nursing on and pulls it as hard as he can. He pinches any bit of skin he can get a hold of and I just CANNOT take it! It drives me batty! My older DD used to twirl my hair, so when she started twirling it so hard that it hurt, we got her a hair baby made with my hair. However, I cannot fathom a suitable substitute for SKIN.









Anyone have any suggestions or sympathy? haha


----------



## breanna31 (Dec 31, 2009)

My daughter is doing the same thing!!! She is almost 16 months. She doesn't do it to fall asleep but she does it every time she nurses. I keep my other nipple covered with either my hand or my shirt and that seems to take care of the nipple issue but like you said, any exposed skin and she is all over it. I tell her no and that it hurts and move her hand 50 million times but she keeps doing it. Hopefully it is just a phase for both of them and they get out of it soon. I definately feel your frustration and pain, literally. I will be watching this thread for advice


----------



## MilkyMuse (Feb 8, 2009)

Ouch! I have found it best to absolutely not allow my nurslings to do things to me that I don't like. I have so far had two pretty aggressive nipple twiddlers, which, when they first started doing it wasn't unpleasant, but became annoying as they got older, around 18 months. Then it was hard to get them to stop. My advice is, gently but firmly say "No" and remove them from the breast, saying, "You have to nurse nice; pinching (or whatever) hurts mommy."

Right now I am dealing with my 2yo's near-constant desire to touch the breast he's nursing from. He leaves my other nipple alone, but the breast-in-use is sensitive too because I'm pregnant, and even just his hand on the side is painful. It's usually enough to break his suction and say, "Ouch." I have occasionally had to disconnect him entirely and put my shirt down. When he's serious about wanting to nurse, he's able to keep his hands down and nurse nice. 

When my oldest did this, I tried giving him a stuffed animal to hold while nursing; he threw it at me! My current toddler has been pretty willing to cuddle a lovey though.

Good luck Mamas. Don't forget that nursing is a relationship and you don't have to tolerate anything you don't like!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

My DD did this and for about six months I'd move her hand to her own body. She now pinches her own armpit to fall asleep, at five, it's her tired sign. It was a slow calm process of taking her hand OFF me, saying "no hurting Mommy" and putting he hand on herself.


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

My eight month old son does this







He pinches, or digs his nails into my collarbone. I'm covered in red marks and bruises, because everytime I move his hand, he just moves it back. I tried giving him a stuffed animal to hold, which works some of the time...


----------

